# HCG help please



## spyder7 (Apr 29, 2010)

hey guys,

so im 10 weeks into my test E/tren E cycle followed by the last 5 weeks of winnie @ 50mg/day.  So I have 5 weeks left into my cycle and i want to throw in some hcg because of testicular atrophy....I have a 5ml solution and the powder @ 5000usp...I need some help working out the dose, I plan to take 1000iu on monday, 500 on thursday and repeat every mon/thurs at 500iu until my testicles grow back cuz its uncomfortable....

if i mix the 5ml solution with the 5000usp powder, how is it measured on how much to take?  iv never done hcg before


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

MIXING HCG
Break open both amps. Then with a 25g pin, draw up the 1ml of 'solvent' (which is bacteriostatic water) and inject into the amp with powder. It will mix to a clear solution. Draw this solution up with the same 25g pin and inject into a sterile vial. Be sure to wipe the top of the sterile vial with an alcohol pad first.

Now draw 4 ml of bacteriostatic water (again wiping the top of the bacteriostatic water vial with a alcohol pad before drawing) and inject into the sterile vial. You will now have a 1ml = 1000iu solution. Use slin pins and inject sub-q. With this concentration, 25 on the slin pin equals 250iu's, 50 equals 500iu's etc.
Refrigerate the vial and use as needed. It will last reconsituted for 60 days.
Note: Injected subcutaneous at the navel


----------



## spyder7 (Apr 29, 2010)

i still dont understand it....i was told by the guy to mix the 5ml into the bottle with powder and use 4iu the first day and 2iu every other day??  i dont understand it at all


----------



## MyronPyro (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you even sure its hcg, and not hgh? Wel, guess you would notice the gab in your wallet maybe.. 

Doesn't sound like the guy you bought it from knows shit, and you should listen to dg806.
If you only needed 2iu a day, 5000iu would last a lifetime my friend.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

my suggest is 2 x 2000- 2500iu a week


----------



## pimprn (Apr 30, 2010)

dude please do research first do not listen to friend or anything like that anymore you will get screwed right up the a$$


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

spyder7 said:


> i still dont understand it....i was told by the guy to mix the 5ml into the bottle with powder and use 4iu the first day and 2iu every other day?? i dont understand it at all


 He told you to use 4 and 2 cc's or 4 and 2 ius if its iu's then you prolly got hgh not hcg or the guys an idiot and dont know himself


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 30, 2010)

He is using Medistar HCG.  I've never used this brand, I always use Pregnyl.


/V


----------

